# How to properly set up a Tascam US144-MKII



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am buying a Tascam US144-MKII based on the comments made in the REW help file. I need an external USB card to work with my laptop. I use an Behringer microphone and am hoping this combination will make my use of REW more 'mobile'.

Does anyone know the specifics on how to hook these items up to properly run REW?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can save yourself a few bucks by getting the US122 instead. As far as I can tell, the only difference is that the 144 has a firewire connection, which REW does not require. (Of course, if you can use the firewire for some other application you might require, then that’s a different story...)

It would be a good idea to look up some reviews to make sure there are no compatibility issues between the Tascam and your OS.



> Does anyone know the specifics on how to hook these items up to properly run REW?


 Connect the mic to the Tascam with a mic cable, connect the Tascam to the computer with a USB cable. Simple as that. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wayne, thanks. I actually already picked up a Tascam on eBay so I will have to figure out the OS problems, if any, by trial and error. 

I have yet to look at the unit details, but what about the audio connections to the processor or receiver and from the REW program? Are those on analog out and in?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, sorry ‘bout that - forgot to mention that you’ll also need a connection between the Tascam and your AVR receiver. I think the Tascam has RCA outputs; if not you’ll need a 1/4” to RCA cable.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wayne, one more thing. I have been asked to take a sweep measurement of a bass bin I have constructed outside. I guess the theory is to try and emulate an anechoic chamer. What is the best way to take such readings in order to minimize reflections etc?

It makes sense that I could get some 'true' readings of the bass bins' capability.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rudy, you could take a glance at Ilkka's methodology when he was evaluating sub performance. 

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Bill, thank you, I will look into it.


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Gents, thank you for the help. The setup was effortless and my first tests went well. I do have a few questions. 

The test is of a bass bin I made that has two 15" Eminnence Kappalite woofers. I ran the tests outside as best I could, although the bass bin was close to the house. 

As far as the Tascam, what gain (volume) levels do you recommend for the mic input and outputs to optimize S/N ratio etc?

This is the response I got.


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

The other question I have is regarding the waterfall plot of the above sweep. I'm sure that I either don't quite understand the plot itself, or I have a setting incorrect. This is the waterfall the laptop generates, but it seems cut off in the higher frequencies. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Set the waterfall frequency axis to log (it is linear at the moment).


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response and for the software. As many have mentioned, this is a truly great tool. 

Regards. 

Its always the little things that get me! This is better.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Rudy,


> As far as the Tascam, what gain (volume) levels do you recommend for the mic input and outputs to optimize S/N ratio etc?


S/N of the mic pre amp really isn’t an issue for room measurements.




> This is the waterfall the laptop generates, but it seems cut off in the higher frequencies. Am I doing something wrong?


Waterfalls are primarily useful only for the lower frequencies. Set the frequency limit for ~200-300 Hz.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can save yourself a few bucks by getting the US122 instead. As far as I can tell, the only difference is that the 144 has a firewire connection, which REW does not require. (Of course, if you can use the firewire for some other application you might require, then that’s a different story...)


The US122 does NOT have phantom power and therefore will not work with condenser mics (ie, the ECM8000).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

​


----------

